# Do you go fishing! This fish eats crocs and sharks and humans !!!



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Oct 22, 2010)

The brave fisherman was forced to hold the fish at arms-length for fear of being bitten by its razor-sharp teeth while posing with it for the camera.

The goliath tigerfish is one of the most fearsome freshwater fish in the world and said to be a much bigger and deadlier version of the piranha.

The giant fish has 32 teeth that are of similar size to those of a great white shark and has been known to attack humans and even crocodiles.

It has only ever been caught by a handful of fishermen due to the danger it poses and the fact its habitat is notoriously hard to reach.

*Published On:* -
*Source:* THE DAILY TELEGRAPH

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Oct 22, 2010)

how would this look at the end of your line ! i would love to watch it eat !


----------



## JAS101 (Oct 22, 2010)

wow


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Oct 22, 2010)

betta woulda put your hand in that


----------



## JAS101 (Oct 22, 2010)

i wouldnt even be kneeling in the water , where i had just caught that thing


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Oct 22, 2010)

look at the size of his head and then the fishes mouth, if it was to turn around quickly and he was to lose his footing he would be dinner


----------



## JAS101 (Oct 22, 2010)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> look at the size of his head and then the fishes mouth, if it was to turn around quickly and he was to lose his footing he would be dinner


 lol yeah , id be tempted to take it home [ if i had a swimming pool] my very own man eating monster .


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 22, 2010)

> The goliath tigerfish is one of the most fearsome freshwater fish in the world and said to be a much bigger and deadlier version of the piranha


Not sure how it's like a piranha, does it school up & attack en masse? Sounds like a usual journo beat-up to me



> The giant fish has 32 teeth that are of similar size to those of a great white shark and has been known to attack humans and even crocodiles


It'd have to be a small croc, those teeth are grasping teeth, not cutting teeth. Looks like it'd normally hunt fish it could swallow whole, not something that it could tear mouthfuls off.


----------



## thals (Oct 22, 2010)

I am in LURVE! That thing is seriously wicked cool


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 22, 2010)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> look at the size of his head and then the fishes mouth


Trick of the eye, the fish is much closer to the camera


----------



## slim6y (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh no, it's an ill-tempered mutated sea bass...


----------



## JAS101 (Oct 22, 2010)

Sock Puppet said:


> Trick of the eye, the fish is much closer to the camera


 i couldnt care either way , i still wouldnt be kneeling in that water  . it could be half the size in the pic , those teeth are still going to do damage if it gets a hold of u .


----------



## JAS101 (Oct 22, 2010)

slim6y said:


> Oh no, it's an ill-tempered mutated sea bass...


 lol what movie was that from ? my memory sucks .


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 22, 2010)

slim6y said:


> Oh no, it's an ill-tempered mutated sea bass...


 
All I want is frickin' lasers on their heads, is that too much to ask? haha
Zoojas, it's from Austin Powers


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Oct 22, 2010)

slim6y said:


> Oh no, it's an ill-tempered mutated sea bass...


 
i loved that line in austin powers !

anybody got some kids that live next door we could feed them to it !


----------



## byron_moses (Oct 22, 2010)

that thing is amazing


----------



## Sock Puppet (Oct 22, 2010)

If you want big river fish, search Google Images for "alligator gar"

I won't copy any pics to here 'cause they aren't mine to copy


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 22, 2010)

sock puppet, if they are available via google, you can post them here. 

That thing is ugly


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Oct 22, 2010)

looks like a man eater i went out with once !!! ha ha ha


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Oct 22, 2010)

just looked up the other one recommended it is huge


----------



## Icarus (Oct 22, 2010)

This is an amazing fish. The documentary is great, if you ever get the chance definately watch it. After some time of no success in catching one, the fisherman resorts to the help of a local shaman. He lands this beast soon after. Unfortunately it dies from exhaustion, but feeds the entire local village.


----------



## sammy_sparkles (Oct 22, 2010)

holy cow, that thing weights more than me lol
wouldnt you just die if the batteries ran out in your camera!


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 22, 2010)

it took him 8 days to reel it in :/
thats a monster fish :O


----------



## 1issie (Oct 22, 2010)

REPTILIAN-KMAN said:


> i loved that line in austin powers !
> 
> anybody got some kids that live next door we could feed them to it !


 

hmmm im a kid :shocked:


----------



## sammy_sparkles (Oct 22, 2010)

1issie said:


> hmmm im a kid :shocked:



then run for your life!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANT22 (Oct 22, 2010)

that is incredible. im thinking that if it took ur hook, ud be leaving it there


----------



## Jeannine (Oct 22, 2010)

*actually seen some of this mans fishing shows on Austar including this one, it was advertised again the other day, so its no trick photography or anything like that

the fish does really exist *


----------



## cris (Oct 22, 2010)

Thats a pretty cool fish, are we able to keep these here? or any related sp.?



Sock Puppet said:


> Not sure how it's like a piranha, does it school up & attack en masse? Sounds like a usual journo beat-up to me
> 
> 
> It'd have to be a small croc, those teeth are grasping teeth, not cutting teeth. Looks like it'd normally hunt fish it could swallow whole, not something that it could tear mouthfuls off.


 
I wouldnt count on it those teeth look pretty sharp to me, I cant imagine much short of solid bone stopping those teeth.


----------



## mungus (Oct 24, 2010)

thats what my mates wedding photo looked like..................


----------



## cockney red (Oct 24, 2010)

From the series, Monster Fish on Discovery, he pulled It out of The Congo....


----------

